# EA processing time for basic skill assessment



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I had applied to EA on 11th April and am hoping against hope that the result comes become 30th June. 
I wanted to know if anyone on this forum has just done the basic skill assessment and has not asked an opinion on work experience. Can they share their timeline and experience?
I was just wondering if the process and timeline was any different than the applications which also require an opinion on work exp.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Adephagous said:


> Hi, I had applied to EA on 11th April and am hoping against hope that the result comes become 30th June.
> I wanted to know if anyone on this forum has just done the basic skill assessment and has not asked an opinion on work experience. Can they share their timeline and experience?
> I was just wondering if the process and timeline was any different than the applications which also require an opinion on work exp.


An older thread exists on the same forum on this issue http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...engineer-australia-processing-time-frame.html. Check it out. It'll be useful for you. Coming to your specific question. There was one guy who reported his qualification assessment (only) time here Engineers Australia Assessment (merged threads) - Page 9 : British Expat Discussion Forum. Seems extraordinary.

Cheers!


----------



## sabedin (May 10, 2012)

hi,

I graduated in Computer science and information technology which is not engineering degree, but I have proper 4 years job experience in Enginnering sector. will I apply in engineers australia for migration? or ACS??
plz help………


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

sabedin said:


> hi,
> 
> I graduated in Computer science and information technology which is not engineering degree, but I have proper 4 years job experience in Enginnering sector. will I apply in engineers australia for migration? or ACS??
> plz help………


Check this site for information on your query A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information. Better still sent your query by e-mail to both EA and ACS. They are quite prompt in their replies. And be very specific with your query eg; name of your degree, duration, type of engineering experience etc for them to give a suitable answer.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
EA seems to be going at good speed.This wednesday they were processing applications for 27th feb and today on friday they are processing applications for 7th march.
Also in their status check email it says they have hired additional staff to reduce the processing times.

Any clues?


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

It seems now they have slowed down once again.. I submitted my documents (for CDR assessment) on Nov 4, 2013. At that time they were assessing the applications arrived on July 31, 2013. After 9 weeks, they were only assessing the applications arrived on Aug 26, 2013.

The EA site says, they take 16 weeks for the assessment, according to which I should expect it in Feb 2014 end to be assessed. But at the speed they are going with, I doubt if it will work.

Still hoping to get it in the mentioned time frame.. Any one who's sailing in the same boat as me.. Please share ur experience..

Cheers!!


----------

